# Anyone have trouble fitting a Breakaway into the Case?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All!...
So I leave for vacation on Saturday for a week of Riding in Italy, so I decided last night that it was time to pack up my breakaway for the trip. Unfortunately, I didn't get as far as I would have liked! 

I disassembled the bike to the extent instructed by the video and padded all of the tubes with piping insulation. (At which point my roommate came home from a vacation and started talking non-stop; thus slowing my progress)... but I was determined to pack as much as I could before bed. 

I put the wheels into the case as instructed, but didn't get any further than that as it was getting late. My concern, however, is that the wheels appear to be taking up more than their fair share of the space in the case!.... With the two wheels alone it appears that the depth of the case is more than 1/2 (maybe 2/3rds) used up! ... I haven't yet had a chance to attempt to pack the rear and front triangles; but at a glance it doesn't look possible!... Is it possible that my wheels could somehow be too wide (ie: hub flanges set too wide or something?) to fit into the case?? Has anyone else had a problem like this, or is the frame itself deceptively easy to pack?

Any help would be appreciated... I'm a bit paniced already, and I don't wanna be in a stressed state of mind the night before my trip (on Friday) ! :S


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Hope I'm not too late but check out these videos on how to pack your Ritchey Breakaway bike.

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/videos.php


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

This may already be too late also, but...

You can't just lay the wheels in the case. When the tires are pumped up, you can wedge them into the case and they will hold in place. When you wedge the rear wheel in place, it will force the cone side of the bag out, rather than collapsing. This accounts for the difference in depth that you saw and will allow the case to teeter back and forth on the cone. When the cone sags to the inside of the case, it won't do this.

I don't remember what the instructions say, but I never deflate the tires (regular 23mm road tires). The tires fit the case better and you don't have to take time and effort to re-inflate them.


----------

